

Conway's Game Of Life in Clojure - samrat
http://programmablelife.blogspot.com/2012/08/conways-game-of-life-in-clojure.html

======
naeg
Actual author of the article here. Was really excited to see my own blog post
on Hacker News, because I didn't even submit it here.

I appreciate any kind of feedback, not only for the code or the explanations
but also for my blog in general, style, etc. I'm rather new to blogging. Also,
feel free to ask me anything.

~~~
samrat
I found your post on Twitter and found it pretty useful, mostly because I'm
reading the same book as you are(Clojure Programming) and was having some
difficulty groking this program. Your post really helped.

There is a typo in line 8, I think it should have been (range h).

~~~
naeg
There was a typo indeed, thanks for pointing it out. Could you link me to that
tweet?

~~~
samrat
This one- <https://twitter.com/magopian/status/239970727300849664>

------
mrspeaker
Do you think this style would extend nicely to a larger 2d game? I've been
trying to think more functionally when making games, but it seems like games
are really just one great big ball of state.

I've seen a bunch of examples of cellular automata and, for some reason,
Asteroids - but nothing "bigger". Does anyone know any nicely-written larger
projects (I'd love to see a platform game) around?

~~~
samrat
Steve Losh is doing a series about making a roguelike in clojure actually-
<http://stevelosh.com/blog/2012/07/caves-of-clojure-01/> You might find those
useful.

------
drbawb
Nice; just wrote a [fairly naive] implementation in Go myself.

It works but it's not very fast. For a 36x36 grid; I can do ~5,000 iterations
in < 30 seconds or so. I'm sure a large part of the bottleneck is the fact
that my "viewer" is just STDOUT redirected to a file; I want to implement some
buffered I/O and then try my hand at writing HashLife.

I have to admit: I didn't think the game of life would be much of a _game_ ;
but it's fairly fun to mess around with!

~~~
naeg
Would you share your Go implemenation with us? Curious about Go, too.

